
The laws of Australia will trump the laws of mathematics: Turnbull - kimburgess
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-laws-of-australia-will-trump-the-laws-of-mathematics-turnbull/
======
internalfx
"The laws of mathematics are very commendable, but the only law that applies
in Australia is the law of Australia."

:facepalm:

~~~
jazoom
This must be satire

~~~
pwg
When it comes to politicians, sadly, statements such as this are often all too
true.

Many (if not most) politicians operate in a separate frame of cognitive
dissonance where they firmly believe that because they put "it" into a law,
that everyone will now immediately follow the law to the letter and obey
whatever commandment was "it".

Somehow, the counter evidence of the mere existence of "criminals" (whom, by
definition, are those who _do not obey_ the law) fails to dissuade them from
this alternative viewpoint that "because they (politicians) say so, it will be
made so".

The result of this hubris on their part then results in gaffes such as this
one where a politician believes that even such things as physics or
mathematics will also "obey his written law, because he said so".

------
brad0
I'm curious what is contained in this bill. Is there an online link somewhere?

It would be cool to see Schneier break it down.

------
modernpacifist
Help. My head hurts.

